# One off trade UK shares, no certificate, recommended broker in Melbourne?



## Rachael (30 January 2019)

Hi

New user here. Apologies if this is in the wrong forum (admin please advise).

My father owns some shares in 'Carnival plc Ordinary USD1.66' (administered by Equiniti - a UK based company) but he lives in Melbourne. He wants to sell these shares asap so I would appreciate if anyone could recommend a broker in Melbourne for this, preferably one that does not charge a fortune in commission.

Background information:
He does not have any share certificate. He only has dividend documentation that he receives whenever there is a dividend. 
The shareholder is in the name of a company he used to own (now unregistered) and he was the co-director of  that company (the other director was his mother however she has passed away and Equiniti has now updated their records). He has advised Equiniti that the company is no longer registered and I think (not sure) has provided them with proof of this, (if he hasn't, I have found confirmation of this online so can provide them with this info if needed). 
So, according to the information I have, I can't see any issue with him selling the shares (as in, Equiniti having any problems with this). However I have little knowledge about how to sell shares that are listed on an overseas stock exchange.

Can anyone envisage any problems with selling the shares given the above information?

Also can anyone recommend a broker in Melbourne (preferably in or near the city centre) that should be able to arrange this sale?

Would appreciate any advice. My father's memory is very poor now and finds all the paperwork very difficult and confusing so I am trying to help him sell these shares.

Thanks


----------

